

Huffington: SEO Is Just A Tool, Not A Way To Produce Great Journalism (video) - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/11/arianna-huffington/

======
ffumarola
Which is why this great gem was created:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/05/what-time-
superbowl...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/05/what-time-superbowl-
start_n_819173.html)

Don't create SEO-ified crap and pretend that it doesn't get in the way of
great journalism. Jeez.

